# Do you think people should remember the number of sexual partners they've had?



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Is sex is so completely meaningless, that you could actually forget who and how many you've slept with?

I know some people are blessed with multitudes of sex partners, but it show's lack of judgement to forget who and how many.

This doesn't refer to disclosing your number with anyone else, that's your business. But to be so careless as to forget these things yourself?? Interesting.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah, not really. I don't hold people to such standards, as long as they are don't try to hurt others, and actually try to be nice, they are cool with me.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

ideally yes. but when drugs and alcohol are involved, things get muddied.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

zonebox said:


> Nah, not really. I don't hold people to such standards, as long as they are don't try to hurt others, and actually try to be nice, they are cool with me.


I get that, but I think people have to have self-respect also.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I really don't agree. It doesn't have to mean it was meaningless by a long shot ... just, you know, things don't work out and you move on. You find someone else and start over and if all this happens a number of times why should you be expected to remember the number of people you've slept with. It's gone, it's done, it's past.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

At least a ballpark number would be nice? I think if it's gotten to the point where she can't remember the number that she's probably not for me. 

What's more important is knowing her sexual health. Number of partners might be an indication but not guaranteed especially if she's been safe. I'd just like to know that I'm safe while being in a relationship with her. Health is very important to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Gojira said:


> Is sex is so completely meaningless, that you could actually forget who and how many you've slept with?
> 
> I know some people are blessed with multitudes of sex partners, but it show's lack of judgement to forget who and how many.
> 
> This doesn't refer to disclosing your number with anyone else, *that's your business.* But to be so careless as to forget these things yourself?? Interesting.


 Apparently not.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes.


Just. Yes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Lots of people go through a casual sex phase, I don't think it's any big deal and I wouldn't blame them for not remember the details of each.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would hope most people would know how many people they have been with.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Apparently not.


It's referring to ones perception of their own sexual history.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Gojira said:


> I get that, but I think people have to have self-respect also.


Does it really come down to self respect though? For you, I am sure it does. Every sexual experience is important, it is part of your identity. I can relate man, I remember all of the names, the first names at least, I don't remember the middle names, and I have a hard time recalling the last names.

It forms part of who you are, where you have been, right? Sort of like an index to an encyclopedia, these things should have a place, a description, but really, does it matter in the end? Our description is biased, it is not representative of reality, it is an illusion.

And really, I have far gone too much into this. I really don't judge people if they can't remember their partners, if I was in a relationship with someone who couldn't, it would not plague my mind, so long as they treated me with respect, if they cared about me, and wanted to go forward with me as a team, it would be cool.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd be concerned if someone on here responded with something like "meh, i lost count at 300". :serious:
But i mean, then again.... Besides gopherinferno and a few others, we really don't have a whole lot of playa SAS'ers.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Gojira said:


> It's referring to ones perception of their own sexual history.


 Congrats on a response that has nothing at all to do with what I said.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Kiba said:


> I'd be concerned if someone on here responded with something like "meh, i lost count at 300". :serious:


Some of these people's answers are complete bull ****.

The more I think about, if number doesn't matter, then why does the average couple get so uncomfortable? It shouldn't matter, though.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Gojira said:


> Some of these people's answers are complete bull ****.


That fat dude with the hat's so lying out his ***.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty lazy not to keep a list in this day and age with email/computers. Keeping a hand written note for years on end is not so easy though. Ends up getting lost or destroyed or discovered by the wrong person.....

I know how many people I've had sex with. I don't remember most of their names off hand. Not really sure how many I've kissed. 

I'm surprised how some people don't even know how old their parents are or have to think about it for a few minutes to figure it out.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Gojira said:


> Some of these people's answers are complete bull ****.
> 
> The more I think about, if number doesn't matter, then why does the average couple get so uncomfortable? It shouldn't matter, though.


Never rely upon the general consensus of people to form your *own * opinion. It is an incredibly flawed way of doing things, it will hold you back tremendously. According to the general consensus, you are a danger to humanity, you are shy, quiet, and the one to look out for..

It is all BS dude. Bleh, it does not matter, really if you want to hold yourself back, then rely upon it. I'm trying to look out for you here, but really if you find comfort in numbers, then go for it, and I wish you the best.. It might actually be beneficial for you, but I doubt it. You might just find that it could work for you.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

meh , lost count at around 300 000 000 or so lol . 
Not really but I don't keep count or remember every one , sometimes there may be something which will trigger a memory about someone I had forgotten .


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha ha he he ffs that video was funny.


Not.


Ffs.


How in the actual *** can you not know how many people you're SO has slept with?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

zonebox said:


> Never rely upon the general consensus of people to form your *own * opinion. It is an incredibly flawed way of doing things, it will hold you back tremendously. According to the general consensus, you are a danger to humanity, you are shy, quiet, and the one to look out for..
> 
> It is all BS dude. Bleh, it does not matter, really if you want to hold yourself back, then rely upon it. I'm trying to look out for you here, but really if you find comfort in numbers, then go for it, and I wish you the best.. It might actually be beneficial for you, but I doubt it. You might just find that it could work for you.


The video is just entertainment, it's not scientific.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Gojira said:


> The video is just entertainment, it's not scientific.


Sorry dude, I misunderstood you.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

If you've had sex with like 8 different people than already something is wrong with you.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> If you've had sex with like 8 different people than already something is wrong with you.


I don't want to talk about the numbers, that conversation has been beat to death. I'm specifically talking about someones self perception of themselves.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Well, I started out tracking on a spreadsheet, but had to convert to a database to improve query performance.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

iCod said:


> If you've had sex with like 8 different people than already something is wrong with you.


Well considering the average person has 9 in their lifetime I'd say they're pretty normal tbh.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

iCod said:


> If you've had sex with like 8 different people than already something is wrong with you.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

TenYears said:


>


Clearly TenYears, you are a deviant! You ****!

Everyone, point and disprove.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Dafuq is wrong with this thread.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I made the mistake in asking this question once. I actually was more trying to make a point but yeah I asked my ex that once. And it didn't go well. I know my number and Its no problem to share it. In the future though if she wants to share it then cool, if not then that's cool too. But I won't be asking that question again.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I've got all their shirts in my closet for reference, how can I possibly forget.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

zonebox said:


> Does it really come down to self respect though? For you, I am sure it does. Every sexual experience is important, it is part of your identity. I can relate man, I remember all of the names, the first names at least, I don't remember the middle names, and I have a hard time recalling the last names.
> 
> It forms part of who you are, where you have been, right? Sort of like an index to an encyclopedia, these things should have a place, a description, but really, does it matter in the end? Our description is biased, it is not representative of reality, it is an illusion.
> 
> And really, I have far gone too much into this. I really don't judge people if they can't remember their partners, if I was in a relationship with someone who couldn't, it would not plague my mind, so long as they treated me with respect, if they cared about me, and wanted to go forward with me as a team, it would be cool.


your posts in this thread are really good. thank you for being such an eloquent voice of reason. everyone else seems to be like BURN THE HARLOT











Kiba said:


> I'd be concerned if someone on here responded with something like "meh, i lost count at 300". :serious:
> But i mean, then again.... *Besides gopherinferno and a few others, we really don't have a whole lot of playa SAS'ers*.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I've got all their shirts in my closet for reference, how can I possibly forget.


i got a very warm winter coat. name brand. shirts are all fine and well but this coat has gotten me through hard times...literally and otherwise.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> your posts in this thread are really good. thank you for being such an eloquent voice of reason. everyone else seems to be like BURN THE HARLOT


It's not about women.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> It's not about women.


i know it's not but i was literally mentioned by name lol

also it was just a general statement about the attitude in this thread


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Gojira said:


> Is sex is so completely meaningless, that you could actually forget who and how many you've slept with?
> 
> I know some people are blessed with multitudes of sex partners, but it show's lack of judgement to forget who and how many.
> 
> This doesn't refer to disclosing your number with anyone else, that's your business. But to be so careless as to forget these things yourself?? Interesting.


I don't really understand. Why do you get to say what is a lack of judgment? Why is your definition of lack of judgment the one that counts. If someone wants to have a lot of sex partners for the sake of fun or having a good time, and they don't mind it..let them use THEIR own judgement.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i got a very warm winter coat. name brand. shirts are all fine and well but this coat has gotten me through hard times...literally and otherwise.


Yeah sweetie not shaving your legs might keep you a bit warmer but I wouldn't recommend. I mean, I guess if they get furry enough, it might help. Can't say the benefits are worth it though. Up to you though

*shrug*


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i know it's not but i was literally mentioned by name lol
> 
> also it was just a general statement about the attitude in this thread


Your the only SAS'er (that's still around.../ or that i know of) That's boned like 40+ people, so of course i was going to grovel at your feet in this thread. It was the only possible outcome.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> i got a very warm winter coat. name brand. shirts are all fine and well but this coat has gotten me through hard times...literally and otherwise.


The plaid flannels are my favorites ^___^


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why are people such nazis these days?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Yeah sweetie not shaving your legs might keep you a bit warmer but I wouldn't recommend. I mean, I guess if they get furry enough, it might help. Can't say the benefits are worth it though. Up to you though
> 
> *shrug*


wow that was a little...._below the belt_

get it? hehehe



Kiba said:


> Your the only SAS'er (that's still around.../ or that i know of) That's boned like 40+ people, so of course i was going to grovel at your feet in this thread. It was the only possible outcome.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

gopherinferno said:


>


Your knack to find the perfect gif in short time impresses me greatly.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> your posts in this thread are really good. thank you for being such an eloquent voice of reason. everyone else seems to be like BURN THE HARLOT


Thank you. I don't get that often.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Kiba said:


> Your the only SAS'er (that's still around.../ or that i know of) That's boned like 40+ people, so of course i was going to grovel at your feet in this thread. It was the only possible outcome.


Hey wait a goddamn second I've boned 40+ people.

Ffs.

You better recognize.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Hey wait a goddamn second I've boned 40+ people.
> 
> Ffs.
> 
> You better recognize.


well all right! high five!


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> If you've had sex with like 8 different people than already something is wrong with you.


I'd say that's not a bad number, imo.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Hey wait a goddamn second I've boned 40+ people.
> 
> Ffs.
> 
> You better recognize.


She'll probably be in the 1000's by the time she's 45, but i still gotta recognize. *bows down*


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Kiba said:


> She'll probably be in the 1000's by the time she's 45, but i still gotta recognize. *bows down*


nah honey i'm already exhausted and settled down

i mean by the time i'm 45 it'll be 100 at the most

i'm not elastigirl man it's very tiring


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I've got all their shirts in my closet for reference, how can I possibly forget.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> nah honey i'm already exhausted and settled down
> 
> i mean by the time i'm 45 it'll be 100 at the most
> 
> i'm not elastigirl man it's very tiring


Elastigirl?

Please. Elaborate. Go on.

On second thought. No. Don't. Please don't.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> nah honey i'm already exhausted and settled down
> 
> i mean by the time i'm 45 it'll be 100 at the most
> 
> i'm not elastigirl man it's very tiring


Ever thought of just getting into porn and making bank? **** most female pornstars only make it through 40 guys in an entire career (which i'd be willing to bet was a whole lot higher in the 70's and 80's...). It's not unheard to make like 100-250k. ****, i'd do it if i didn't have SA.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Elastigirl?
> 
> Please. Elaborate. Go on.
> 
> On second thought. No. Don't. Please don't.


someone hasn't seen The Incredibles












Kiba said:


> Ever thought of just getting into porn and making bank? **** most female pornstars only make it through 40 guys in an entire career (which i'd be willing to bet was a whole lot higher in the 70's and 80's...). It's not unheard to make like 100-250k.


i don't have a pornstar body but i highly encourage you to keep on trying to make me feel bad because it's only making me stronger


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> someone hasn't seen The Incredibles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to make you feel bad, i'm being serious. I even know some people in the industry in the valley if you wanted to get info about it.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Kiba said:


> I'm not trying to make you feel bad, i'm being serious. I even know some people in the industry in the valley if you wanted to get info about it.


Dude!

Stop!

Don't encourage her.

Ffs man.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Dude!
> 
> Stop!
> 
> ...


Your just trying to get the porn hookup for yourself Tenyears, i see through your scheming.....:serious:


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Kiba said:


> Your just trying to get the porn hookup for yourself Tenyears, i see through your scheming.....:serious:


that sweet dilf porn


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> that sweet dilf porn


Yeah. So. You go muff diving lately? Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyway getting back on topic, I think this is a great way to keep track.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Gopher, wait....Gopher...come up for air Gopher.....


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Anyway getting back on topic, I think this is a great way to keep track.


that picture says a whole lot more than what it looks like

i mean seriously do you ever think that sometimes people feel guilty about having had a lot of sexual partners, and adding to that guilt by shaming them or saying judgmental things in general and specifically to them is kind of harmful or at least just a dick move? i got over my guilt a long time ago and i'm not going to let anyone bring it back. my past is the past. i had a lot of fun, i had a lot of pain, a lot of trauma, a lot of regrets, but my life is now, and that's what matters.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> that picture says a whole lot more than what it looks like


"i was too ugly for any of these guys to nut in me, so i keep these pictures on the wall with empty condoms as a reminder".



gopherinferno said:


> i mean seriously do you ever think that sometimes people feel guilty about having had a lot of sexual partners, and adding to that guilt by shaming them or saying judgmental things in general and specifically to them is kind of harmful or at least just a dick move? i got over my guilt a long time ago and i'm not going to let anyone bring it back. my past is the past. i had a lot of fun, i had a lot of pain, a lot of trauma, a lot of regrets, but my life is now, and that's what matters.


Why'd you kill the mood with your feminist garbage?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

gopherinferno said:


> that picture says a whole lot more than what it looks like
> 
> i mean seriously do you ever think that sometimes people feel guilty about having had a lot of sexual partners, and adding to that guilt by shaming them or saying judgmental things in general and specifically to them is kind of harmful or at least just a dick move? i got over my guilt a long time ago and i'm not going to let anyone bring it back. my past is the past. i had a lot of fun, i had a lot of pain, a lot of trauma, a lot of regrets, but my life is now, and that's what matters.


I agree completely.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, let's get back to the topic.

That's probably the best picture on the internet though.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Gojira said:


> Yeah, let's get back to the topic.
> 
> That's probably the best picture on the internet though.


it is admittedly pretty awsome..... So many caption possibilities.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Kiba said:


> it is admittedly pretty awsome..... So many caption possibilities.


"I think the second guy at the bottom left is Edward Snowden."

Dammit... back to topic.

Edit: I think only partially being able to see their faces represents not being able to remember their faces.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Kiba said:


> "i was too ugly for any of these guys to nut in me, so i keep these pictures on the wall with empty condoms as a reminder".
> 
> Why'd you kill the mood with your feminist garbage?


i have a sense of humor but sometimes you have to stop and think hmm maybe it's kind of mean to talk about people like they are less than human because of having "too much" sex, sex being the thing that many of you so desperately wish you could have~~~


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Gojira said:


> "I think the second guy at the bottom left is Edward Snowden."
> 
> Dammit... back to topic.


:haha


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Unless you keep a tally, how can a person remember all the people they've slept with?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i have a sense of humor but sometimes you have to stop and think hmm maybe it's kind of mean to talk about people like they are less than human because of having "too much" sex, sex being the thing that many of you so desperately wish you could have~~~


People have sex, some people get more than others.... Oh well dude. It's not like your the only person with some **** in their closet.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i have a sense of humor but sometimes you have to stop and think hmm maybe it's kind of mean to talk about people like they are less than human because of having "too much" sex, sex being the thing that many of you so desperately wish you could have~~~


It's really not that bad when you think about it, it's like wiping tears with money. This is one of those "people are so easily offended things" because people think there's such a thing as too many partners.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Now ffs, stop making it personal, people, and get back to topic -.-


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, my heart is breaking.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> It's really not that bad when you think about it, it's like wiping tears with money. This is one of those, people are so easily offended things.


i'm not offended, it's just a reminder of hurtful things.

hurt that you obviously haven't experience yourself.

you don't get to tell people their pain isn't valid or real.

you don't get to project your opinion as fact and gospel.

you have every right to express your opinion but you have to draw the line at telling someone to "get over it" when it's something that's pretty traumatic.

because it's "just sex," isn't it? it was never anything like, oh, say, being taken advantage of, strongly "persuaded," and all out sexual assault. never. it was all just voluntary fun time and i feel "bad" because you guys think i'm "loose"

you seem assume the simplest things and the worst things and that's a horrible way to look at life and interact with people

and i'm NOT just speaking for myself. this is for anyone who sees people talk like this and has to relive the pain and guilt. i'm trying to dispel ignorance and judgmental BS on this topic. even though you guys are just mean.

and by the way, i'm not making it personal when i was literally mentioned by name multiple times in this thread.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm not offended, it's just a reminder of hurtful things.
> 
> hurt that you obviously haven't experience yourself.
> 
> ...


I never figured any kind of sexual assault into the equation boss. My sister went through that in highschool from older dude. And the aftermath I wouldn't have wished on my first enemy. It still makes me mad when i think about it. I was honestly just thought you were just sitting at bars with your legs open picking up guys (which again, probably the only reason i ever held any hostility about that was because i couldn't pull off the same with with women.... But i was honestly just playing in this thread, i wasn't tryin' to be mean).
It's just your always joking about it, so its like wtf when you flip a switch randomly. Or you'll start pushing some random feminist agenda that just flamebaits.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm not offended, it's just a reminder of hurtful things.
> 
> hurt that you obviously haven't experience yourself.
> 
> ...


You were literally just joking about it a second ago, and then just flipped, so I think people are confused.

Edit: Also, I'm not talking about sexual assaults. Why would that be part of anyone's number? This is about the partners that people CHOSE to be with, with no distinction as to gender. But sorry that happened to you. Obviously it leaves wounds.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Kiba said:


> I never figured any kind of sexual assault into the equation boss. My sister went through that in highschool from older dude. And the aftermath I wouldn't have wished on my first enemy. It still makes me mad when i think about it. I was honestly just thought you were just sitting at bars with your legs open picking up guys (which again, probably the only reason i ever held any hostility about that was because i couldn't pull off the same with with women....).


yeah it sucks. i'd say half of my experiences were "voluntary" or enjoyable. but, you know, people assume, it's just in their nature *shrug*



Gojira said:


> You were literally just joking about it a second ago, and then just flipped, so I think people are confused.


yeah i was cool for a while but then it got more and more aggressive so i pulled one of these










but anyway my point is that judging people for sexual experience is a very cruel thing to do, and it's trashy and mean at the very least. it's not a feminist issue, it's just about being kind and understanding to each other. i wouldn't want a man being given crap for having slept with a zillion people, either.

you may not believe in having casual sex with a lot of people, that's fine, it's a healthy practice. but _please_ don't try to make others feel bad if they engage in a lot of it it or have a dictionary sized list of former partners.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Well anyway, we are so off topic that this thread will probably get shut down anyway, so do whatever you want, i don't care.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah...uhm....


Just a few minutes ago you were joking about this. I agree, I think you're sending some very mixed messages.


I do feel bad for what you went through, Gopher. I do. But you're confusing the *** out of everyone.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Yeah...uhm....
> 
> Just a few minutes ago you were joking about this. I agree, I think you're sending some very mixed messages.
> 
> I do feel bad for what you went through, Gopher. I do. But you're confusing the *** out of everyone.


yeah i can see the confusion now. sorry.

i was trying to make the point that it can be all fun and fairly harmless to joke around until it gets to a certain point. like jokingly call me a ho or a harlot and i'm gonna be like "true haha" but start getting seriously moral and judgmental i'm not going to keep laughing.

like i try to be cool and humorous about most things but i will lose my cool if a certain button gets pushed. and boy did yall push the hell out of that thing.

that's what she said


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Yeah...uhm....
> 
> Just a few minutes ago you were joking about this. I agree, I think you're sending some very mixed messages.
> 
> I do feel bad for what you went through, Gopher. I do. But you're confusing the *** out of everyone.


I think that ship's already sailed Gojira.... But i'll hang out till The Bat comes and shuts it down.









Edit:...... totally quoted the wrong person


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

How do you guys remember? I lost count after 87.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty bloody obvious that this post: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-of-sexual-1571593/index2.html#post1081735377 was serious, I don't know why people become confused.

Anyway, sex n stuff.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> Pretty bloody obvious that this post: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-of-sexual-1571593/index2.html#post1081735377 was serious, I don't know why people become confused.
> 
> Anyway, sex n stuff.


Ok, since this thread is toast anyway, what are you, white knighting, for real?

General consensus says, it was all fun and games until gopher had a nerve hit. Scroll back and read.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> I just wanna know one thing - how the hell can you be 27 and still be like this?
> 
> Who did you grow up with? The ****** Amish?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

don said:


> I just wanna know one thing - how the hell can you be 27 and still be like this?
> 
> Who did you grow up with? The ****** Amish?


haha

but no

no reason to use ad hominem, that is beneath us



AussiePea said:


> Pretty bloody obvious that this post: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-of-sexual-1571593/index2.html#post1081735377 was serious, I don't know why people become confused.
> 
> Anyway, sex n stuff.


ikr??



Gojira said:


> Ok, since this thread is toast anyway, what are you, white knighting, for real?
> 
> General consensus says, it was all fun and games until gopher had a nerve hit. Scroll back and read.


i know. i ruined everything. i'm so ashamed of my disgusting, rude behavior.










and you can't say "general consensus" when it's just you who thinks that. there's been no consensus.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Kiba said:


> I think that ship's already sailed Gojira.... But i'll hang out till The Bat comes and shuts it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha :clap

Thumbs up


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i have but one humble request for the mods: please don't delete this thread, just lock it. i want it in the archives. it has been an adventure.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> and you can't say "general consensus" when it's just you who thinks that. there's been no consensus.


I was the only person that mentioned this?

Common now, be honest.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> I was the only person that mentioned this?
> 
> Common now, *be honest.*


ok one time i stole $5 from an old lady's purse because she was mean and called me fat and i was only 9 years old and i hated her


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i have but one humble request for the mods: please don't delete this thread, just lock it. i want it in the archives. it has been an adventure.


Since when has that worked?

But it will be interesting to see publicly any favoritism be confirmed.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Since when has that worked?
> 
> But it will be interesting to see publicly any favoritism be confirmed.


you're obviously their favorite T-T

that's why it's my _humble _request

like oliver twist, i am


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> you're obviously their favorite T-T
> 
> that's why it's my _humble _request
> 
> like oliver twist, i am


Well as OP, I humbly request the Mods set a nuke off in this *****.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

White knighting accusations, hahahaha.

This thread you guys...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, somebody please stop the insanity.


Ffs.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Well as OP, I humbly request the Mods set a nuke off in this *****.


but why?

do you not stand by everything you said? are you not proud of your performance here? why would you not want it preserved?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> White knighting accusations, hahahaha.
> 
> This thread you guys...


Yeah, well, this thread had everything else. Thought I'd just throw that in there.

You're welcome.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

We all make mistakes, for the sake of the OP, and with the hope that he changes, I hope they delete this thread into oblivion. I would not want him to be held accountable, for views that may change in the future. That would be as insane as holding people accountable for not remembering their sex partners of the past.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> but why?
> 
> do you not stand by everything you said? are you not proud of your performance here? why would you not want it preserved?


Come on now, this thread went off the rails at the first porn star comment XD

Ofc I stand by it, but the Mods openly state that if a thread is too bad, they will just delete.

If they decided to lock this that'd be even better, it'd be progress.

Anyway, we apologized for any slight you took, and we all posted some interesting stuff, so again, this thread is getting nerfed either way.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

TenYears said:


> Yeah, well, this thread had everything else. Thought I'd just throw that in there.
> 
> You're welcome.


ffs


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> White knighting accusations, hahahaha.
> 
> This thread you guys...


What's funny is you were white knighting for Gopher, than she shot you down for being dumb.. Which i totally applaud Gopher for. Anywase, this threads ****ed.... Does anyone know if we can embed a youtube video with autoplay on here? has anyone tried? This thread sort of brings inklings of nostalgia of that epic thread Dennise and several other patriots got banned for.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

zonebox said:


> We all make mistakes, for the sake of the OP, and with the hope that he changes, I hope they delete this thread into oblivion. I would not want him to be held accountable, for views that may change in the future. That would be as insane as holding people accountable for not remembering their sex partners of the past.














Kiba said:


> What's funny is you were white knighting for Gopher, than she shot you down for being dumb.. Which i totally applaud Gopher for. Anywase, this threads ****ed.... Does anyone know if we can embed a youtube video with autoplay on here? has anyone tried?


what?? I never did that!!!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> what?? I never did that!!!


You know you did Goph (i think thats what im calling you from now on, it sounds like a middle aged overweight man with a moustache from Europe somewhere).


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Kiba said:


> What's funny is you were white knighting for Gopher, than she shot you down for being dumb.. Which i totally applaud Gopher for. Anywase, this threads ****ed.... Does anyone know if we can embed a youtube video with autoplay on here? has anyone tried?


Hey!

Guess what man??

You're a white knight!

Congratu-******-lations!

There are tons, I mean tons more women that need your assistance bro.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Kiba said:


> You know you did Goph (i think thats what im calling you from now on, it sounds like a middle aged overweight man with a moustache from Europe somewhere).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kiba said:


> What's funny is you were white knighting for Gopher, than she shot you down for being dumb.. Which i totally applaud Gopher for. Anywase, this threads ****ed.... Does anyone know if we can embed a youtube video with autoplay on here? has anyone tried? This thread sort of brings inklings of nostalgia of that epic thread Dennise and several other patriots got banned for.


Wow, you have absolutely no idea what's going on in that post.

Guy agrees with girl, can't be because he simply agrees with her, it must be because he's white knighting!!!



gopherinferno said:


> what?? I never did that!!!


Exactly. Kiba, you are't a clever man, I'm sorry.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

zonebox said:


> We all make mistakes, for the sake of the OP, and with the hope that he changes, I hope they delete this thread into oblivion. I would not want him to be held accountable, for views that may change in the future. That would be as insane as holding people accountable for not remembering their sex partners of the past.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Wow, you have absolutely no idea what's going on in that post.
> 
> Guy agrees with girl, can't be because he simply agrees with her, it must be because he's white knighting!!!
> 
> @gopherinferno, were you shooting me down there for being dumb?


i'm not even sure what they're talking about, but i'm thinking it was that picture with the condoms on the wall. and i was just appreciating the picture because i knew you weren't posting it to be insulting, it was just an interesting picture, and i added my commentary to it.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> .





TenYears said:


> Hey!
> 
> Guess what man??
> 
> ...


I still think she's a ho. Can't a man just give a high five to a women for putting a tard in his place every once in awhile without getting knighted?

Speaking of which.....


gopherinferno said:


> .


Have you actually memorized all the logic fallacies or do you just Google like everyone else? I Took mathematical logic and don't remember like anything from that stupid class.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> Wow, you have absolutely no idea what's going on in that post.
> 
> Guy agrees with girl, can't be because he simply agrees with her, it must be because he's white knighting!!!


Clear White Knighting violation.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Clueless.

Totally f-ing clueless.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

this whole thing is my fault

it's because i'm on my period

i can't help it

my lady brain is just so muddled and i'm so crazy


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> that picture says a whole lot more than what it looks like
> 
> i mean seriously do you ever think that sometimes people feel guilty about having had a lot of sexual partners, and adding to that guilt by shaming them or saying judgmental things in general and specifically to them is kind of harmful or at least just a dick move? i got over my guilt a long time ago and i'm not going to let anyone bring it back. my past is the past. i had a lot of fun, i had a lot of pain, a lot of trauma, a lot of regrets, but my life is now, and that's what matters.


And all that makes us what we are . It would be a kinda sad life without all the mistakes , pain and a whole bunch of good stuff as well .

Hang onto no regrets as at the time it seemed right .


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i have a sense of humor but sometimes you have to stop and think hmm maybe it's kind of mean to talk about people like they are less than human because of having "too much" sex, sex being the thing that many of you so desperately wish you could have~~~


This is the first post that caused the drama on this thread, though it got "closed" worthy when we all started discussing aging porn stars haha.


AussiePea said:


> Pretty bloody obvious that this post: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-of-sexual-1571593/index2.html#post1081735377 was serious, I don't know why people become confused.
> 
> Anyway, sex n stuff.


This is the white knight post. Obviously the two conflict.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grog said:


> And all that makes us what we are . It would be a kinda sad life without all the mistakes , pain and a whole bunch of good stuff as well .
> 
> Hang onto no regrets as at the time it seemed right .


Well at least I have a friend at my white knight table now.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Gojira said:


> This is the first post that caused the drama on this thread, though it got "closed" worthy when we all started discussing aging porn stars haha.This is the white knight post. Obviously the two conflict.


Hey man, i'm pretty sure as long as no one posts any beaver, were in the clear with porn.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> This is the first post that caused the drama on this thread, though it got "closed" worthy when we all started discussing aging porn stars haha.This is the white knight post. Obviously the two conflict.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Gojira said:


> This is the white knight post. Obviously the two conflict.


No, that's the post pointing out peoples inability to comprehend text. I would have made the same post if gopher was anyone else.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Well at least I have a friend at my white knight table now.


Lmao!

Hey, if you have mountain dew and Cheetos, I'm game.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> this whole thing is my fault
> 
> it's because i'm on my period
> 
> ...


There should be a mandatory period warning.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

zonebox said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Hey, if you have mountain dew and Cheetos, I'm game.


Hey this isn't the white peasant, we don't go half arsed. Dew, Cheetos and it's required you know at least 5 games from every Nintendo console generation.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Hey this isn't the white peasant, we don't go half arsed. Dew, Cheetos and it's required you know at least 5 games from every Nintendo console generation.


Sweet, I got this nailed!


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> No, that's the post pointing out peoples *inability to comprehend text*. I would have made the same post if gopher was anyone else.


I agree, you may have made the post if it was another female besides gopher.

And it's sooooo ironic, this post. Scroll back a few pages guy, gopher was joking like dis:










Then out of nowhere, she went like dis:


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> this whole thing is my fault
> 
> it's because i'm on my period
> 
> ...


Hah.

You think I kid, but when I was married to my ex I would load the kids up in the SUV and go to Sonic, or McDonalds at that time of the month. I'm sorry, but I could not get out of there fast enough.

Ffs.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> I agree, you may have made the post if it was another female besides gopher.
> 
> And it's sooooo ironic, this post. Scroll back a few pages guy, gopher was joking like dis out of nowhere:
> 
> ...


it says a lot about your character that you are concerned about me getting angry but not at all concerned about WHY. you're just mad that i ruined the "fun." i was trying to be a good sport, but yall got nastier and more insulting and lewd and degrading and i finally just lost my cool. now you're having a bigger tantrum than i ever could. you're talented at tantrums.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> No, that's the post pointing out peoples inability to comprehend text. I would have made the same post if gopher was anyone else.


We all make mistakes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Gojira said:


> I agree, you may have made the post if it was another female besides gopher.
> 
> And it's sooooo ironic, this post. Scroll back a few pages guy, gopher was joking like dis:












You should got for a walk, guy.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

lol and then they all logged off and took their drunks ***es to bed.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> it says a lot about your character that you are concerned about me getting angry but not at all concerned about WHY. you're just mad that i ruined the "fun." i was trying to be a good sport, but yall got nastier and more insulting and lewd and degrading and i finally just lost my cool. now you're having a bigger tantrum than i ever could. you're talented at tantrums.


I apologized and acknowledged what you had to say about assaults already. Sheesh.

But you even said you overreacted about all of the other stuff.

Again, you were going right along with it until some nerve got hit. That's our fault? We are mind readers?

And your threshold is very low for what's a tantrum. I figured you'd have a better idea considering the show you put on here.

As to what you are referring to that I "threw a tantrum about", you like to label anything you don't agree with as a "tantrum". Well boo hoo, grow up. You talk about freedoms and no regrets, but only the ones you like... hypocritical.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> You should got for a walk, guy.


After you practiss dem reading skillz you lik.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

ok everyone let's just let him be right. he needs it a lot more. give him the victory. he's probably got a lot of weird issues going on and winning this argument on the internet is going to be uplifting.

so i hereby surrender to you, o great one. you have foiled me. you have made me look a fool.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Fun gopher is still just about as fun/boring as serious Gopher... Plus as a value add, less redundant gifs and youtube vids... I don't know why we can't just have fun while this thread is still alive and stop with the fingerpointin'. Flamewars are entertaining for only so long.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh. Kay.


Everybody calm your titties down.


Ffs.


Let's play nice.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> ok everyone let's just let him be right. he needs it a lot more. give him the victory. he's probably got a lot of weird issues going on and winning this argument on the internet is going to be uplifting.
> 
> so i hereby surrender to you, o great one. you have foiled me. you have made me look a fool.


Oh, the obligatory, "I've got nothing, so it's just the internet, and it's not important" clause.

And ffs, you don't see how much of a hypocrite you are when you insult people after raging about a perceived insult? Sad.

Oh well.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

how do you guys think i should season the pork loin i'm gonna make for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> how do you guys think i should season the pork loin i'm gonna make for dinner tomorrow?


hawaiian teriyaki, marinade it overnight.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> how do you guys think i should season the pork loin i'm gonna make for dinner tomorrow?


Oh ffs

That's a loaded question.

*tiptoes the *** away*


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> how do you guys think i should season the pork loin i'm gonna make for dinner tomorrow?


Parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme.

Damn, that song has been stuck in my head for a while now..


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Kiba said:


> Fun gopher is still just about as fun/boring as serious Gopher... Plus as a value add, less redundant gifs and youtube vids... I don't know why we can't just have fun while this thread is still alive and stop with the fingerpointin'. Flamewars are entertaining for only so long.


True. Let's do something fun again.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

On an interesting note, the poll is 50/50 as of this post haha


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Gojira said:


> True. Let's do something fun again.


Alas, It's late as balls, so without further adieu: good night sweet princes and princesses and white knights.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Kiba said:


> Alas, It's late as balls, so without further adieu: good night sweet princes and princesses and white knights.


Alas, farewell 'till the 'marrow.

Hopefully under better circumstances lol.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

for the wedding

you have to both line them up in order on stage
to boost ego

.. to say you're fired


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

twitchy666 said:


> for the wedding
> 
> you have to both line them up in order on stage
> to boost ego
> ...


Who?

What?

Where?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES!

I wanna know who's behind the scenes of anyone getting mah millenniummanliness.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> YES!
> 
> I wanna know who's behind the scenes of anyone getting mah millenniummanliness.


lmao!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Gojira said:


> Who?
> 
> What?
> 
> Where?


Twitchy is an acquired taste.

He's a bit off the beam, much like myself,

Love you bro, *fistbump*


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> YES!
> 
> I wanna know who's behind the scenes of anyone getting *mah millenniummanliness.*


:clap


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Twitchy is an acquired taste.
> 
> He's a bit off the beam, much like myself,
> 
> Love you bro, *fistbump*


I've seen, hahahaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

twitchy666 said:


> for the wedding
> 
> you have to both line them up in order on stage
> to boost ego
> ...





TenYears said:


> Twitchy is an acquired taste.
> 
> He's a bit off the beam, much like myself,
> 
> Love you bro, *fistbump*





Gojira said:


> I've seen, hahahaha


Yes, and Twitchy does it with an accent!

He is SASsy.


----------



## lowvoltrevolt (Aug 21, 2015)

I think people should remember, but it's sometimes difficult. I've been with quite a few partners in my life and it's hard to remember people from say 20 years ago..


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

lowvoltrevolt said:


> I think people should remember, but it's sometimes difficult. I've been with quite a few partners in my life and it's hard to remember people from say 20 years ago..


I know how it is, the years go by, and your memory slips away.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my god, this trainwreck of a thread is still here (I'm so sorry for bumping it but I told myself I'd post the response I wanted to when I got unbanned)

OK, so personally I would never forget that but!

I really don't see how it's careless to not remember or a lack of self-respect. You see, sex has no inherit value. It's value is subjective to the individual and so you need to judge how 'careless' it is based on the value that individual assigns to sex, and whether it's out of character for them. But even if they are acting out of character, it's not your job to correct them. At the most you can suggest you're worried about them if they seem unhappy. But that shouldn't be out of your own need for them to retain consistency but out of a desire to help them.

For some people it's really no different than forgetting how many video games they've played. I don't remember the exact number of video games I've played off the top of my head. I'd have to think for a moment to list all the names and would probably forget a few.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't understand how someone could let themselves get to the point of being unable to recall how many people they've been w/. It just seems like that kind of person uses sex to cope w/ some mental issue and needs to address that or find some less risky way to cope.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Bed post notches are a good reminder. Now if i could do something about their names. I'm really bad with names.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

TenYears said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just. Yes.


Lol:laugh: right


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I couldn't imagine living the type of life where I could have so many partners that I'd forget them.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god, this trainwreck of a thread is still here (I'm so sorry for bumping it but I told myself I'd post the response I wanted to when I got unbanned)
> 
> OK, so personally I would never forget that but!
> 
> ...


How the hell did you get banned? You never troll like the rest of us.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I don't see the issue at all.

I think its probably important to know how many STD's you might have, or how many babies you might have produced, but making a _should_ out of something as trivial as counting how many other peoples genitals you have interacted with is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> I don't see the issue at all.
> 
> I think its probably important to know how many STD's you might have, or how many babies you might have produced, but making a _should_ out of something as trivial as counting how many other peoples genitals you have interacted with is a bit of a stretch.


On the other hand, if the act can produce two significant events, the act itself is insignificant?

As much as the phrase Schrodinger's Genitals amuses me; it's either significant, or its not.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

I hold sex in high regard. If other people are happy thinking differently and don't keep count I'm happy for them - its none of my business-, but only for me personally and any potential partner would it matter. Promiscuity is a massive turn off for me.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone who thinks remembering isn't necessary, you repulse me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Gojira said:


> On the other hand, if the act can produce two significant events, the act itself is insignificant?


Well it can produce two significant events, but it doesn't _have_ to.

You can directly determine whether you have STD's or children directly, rather than applying the weird moral and mystical judgement's people like to apply to genital rubbingtogethers .


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> Well it can produce two significant events, but it doesn't _have_ to.
> 
> You can directly determine whether you have STD's or children directly, rather than applying the weird moral and mystical judgement's people like to apply to genital rubbingtogethers .


Always? 100% of the time?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

If someone wants to keep count, that's fine. If someone doesn't, that's fine too. I don't see anything wrong with either option.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Always? 100% of the time?


Sure, you can get an STD test, and look to see if you have children, its close enough to 100%. If you wear a condom you don't even need to do that.

Counting partners in comparison will be vastly inferior as a means to determine your status w.r.t. these two things.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> Sure, you can get an STD test, and look to see if you have children, its close enough to 100%. If you wear a condom you don't even need to do that.
> 
> Counting partners in comparison will be vastly inferior as a means to determine your status w.r.t. these two things.


I didn't say that keeping track is how you figure out if you have chlamydia or are/gotten someone pregnant or not.

Anyway, the idea that even sex is "Eh, whatever" goes to show why peoples attitudes on other things are just as lax. No body cares about anything.

Nothing's 100%. Who could meet some cray cray chick that pokes holes in condoms, or she's got a STD sore on the inside of her mouth when giving you oral... so I'd at least like to remember who I possibly came down with that from??

A person can be so open-minded that their brains fall out of their head.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Gojira said:


> I didn't say that keeping track is how you figure out if you have chlamydia or are/gotten someone pregnant or not.


Sorry, I thought that was your implication, that directly testing for an STD or observing if you have children was a less effective means of determining these things than counting the number of partners. That would ofc be an absurd argument, but people frequently make them here so no offense if I misunderstood 



Gojira said:


> Anyway, the idea that even sex is "Eh, whatever" goes to show why peoples attitudes on other things are just as lax. No body cares about anything.


I don't see it like that, unless there is a valid reason to care about how knowing the number of people you have slept with, it can't be said people _should_ remember the number. My argument is that people are using how many people they have slept with as a self contained moral indicator for themselves, that somehow this number means something in itself, and that therefore everyone else _should_ share this peculiar moral stance and also know this number. I don't find the 'everyone should share my ill considered morality' argument particularly strong.



Gojira said:


> Nothing's 100%. Who could meet some cray cray chick that pokes holes in condoms, or she's got a STD sore on the inside of her mouth when giving you oral... so I'd at least like to remember who I possibly came down with that from??


Knowing the number of people isn't going to help you identify the source. If you have had so many partners you need to count, then this number isn't going to help you identify which one you got the std from. Its like trying to pick the 7 of clubs from a packet of cards, knowing the number of cards in the pack gives you zero information about which card it is. Knowing the number of partners (or cards) _doesn't change_ the total number of partners (or cards).

You are talking about the usefulness of practicing safe sex, and are confusing this threads topic with 'should people limit the people they sleep with'. This topic is about whether people _should know their total number_, and knowing the number itself will have an extremely minor impact on anything. This topic is about deriving a moral judgement from the number of genital rubbings.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> You are talking about the usefulness of practicing safe sex, and are confusing this threads topic with 'should people limit the people they sleep with'. This topic is about whether people _should know their total number_, and knowing the number itself will have an extremely minor impact on anything. This topic is about deriving a moral judgement from the number of genital rubbings.


Ok, "genital rubbings"... that over simplifies it TONS, we are not talking about folding laundry here.

People use sex for power, people use sex for manipulation, and people also use sex for control. Now ofc, there are positives. But these are just a few reasons to teach young people to take it seriously, and not just mount every attractive thing you see. Now, I'm no abstinence Nazi, but I do believe sex is more than just bumping uglies.

Again, your talking about it like it's brewing coffee or bringing in the mail. If it's that mundane to someone, then Yh, it's probably a sign of deeper things.

Many people end up feeling regret and pain later, and that wouldn't be so if it were nothing.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Ok, "genital rubbings"... that over simplifies it TONS, we are not talking about folding laundry here.


No indeed, we are talking about a proposed obligation for people to remember the number of people they have slept with, or we are _supposed_ to be.



Gojira said:


> People use sex for power, people use sex for manipulation, and people also use sex for control. Now ofc, there are positives. But these are just a few reasons to teach young people to take it seriously, and not just mount every attractive thing you see. Now, I'm no abstinence Nazi, but I do believe sex is more than just bumping uglies.


Not sure what this has to do with anything I have written or how you can relate this to people remembering the total number of sexual partners they have had. You have no way of knowing my stance on these things you are now talking about so I don't know why you are replying to arguments I have never made.



Gojira said:


> Again, your talking about it like it's brewing coffee or bringing in the mail. If it's that mundane to someone, then Yh, it's probably a sign of deeper things.


Nope, I am talking about it like its rubbing genitals together, which is what it is. I haven't likened sex to brewing coffee or bringing in the mail, I can't see a great deal of similarity between these things and sex, though presumably they could be done in an erotic way somehow.



Gojira said:


> Many people end up feeling regret and pain later, and that wouldn't be so if it were nothing.


And this is avoided if people could just remember the number of sexual partners they have had? I fail to see the relevance of any of this to what I have written or the thread itself.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't have sex at all and I think this is a no-brainer. Yes, if you are sexually active and have multiple partners then you should be getting tested for any STD's every couple of months. Too many people lack that judgement that you were talking about and I don't think they think sex is just meaningless, they just forget about the consequences and think that if they worry about them later then they will somehow be immune to it. To be honest it's really all about living in the moment.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> No indeed, we are talking about a proposed obligation for people to remember the number of people they have slept with, or we are _supposed_ to be.
> 
> Not sure what this has to do with anything I have written or how you can relate this to people remembering the total number of sexual partners they have had. You have no way of knowing my stance on these things you are now talking about so I don't know why you are replying to arguments I have never made.
> 
> ...


Oye.

To sum everything up... consequences physically and emotionally. And as the above poster was alluding to, you can live too into the moment too much, and completely forget that what you are doing could affect you later.


----------



## Mahalia (Mar 1, 2015)

You put the sex pedestal on a pedestal.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Oye.
> 
> To sum everything up... consequences physically and emotionally. And as the above poster was alluding to, you can live too into the moment too much, and completely forget that what you are doing could affect you later.


This is fine, and I don't necessarily disagree, but what does this have to do with people knowing their number of sexual partners?

If you have had sex with 400 people, and know you have had sex with 400 people, it is no different to if you have had sex with 400 people and don't know the exact number.

What is the point in this guy needing to know the number? knowing the number has no relevance to anything, it won't reduce the number of people he has slept with or whether he has had safe sex or not. Nor will it have an impact on whether he decides to have sex with another person. People don't sleep with lots of people because they aren't counting, they sleep with lots of people because they like sleeping with lots of people.

Am I missing something here that is obvious to everyone else? what is the importance of knowing this number?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

look what i finally figured out?

all it took was a super accurate amazing facebook app!

and wow i get a lot of action for a squishy faced walrus girl


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> look what i finally figured out?
> 
> all it took was a super accurate amazing facebook app!
> 
> and wow i get a lot of action for a squishy faced walrus girl


Is that declarations of love received or given??


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> For some people it's really no different than forgetting how many video games they've played.


For the most part, I would agree with that.
Though just to avoid awkward situations, it's probably best if you try to remember the faces of past sexual partners (though without needing to keep a tally), so you don't forget all about what happened in case you later see them again.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Only if they wish to, but I wouldn't judge someone for not keeping count.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> that picture says a whole lot more than what it looks like
> 
> i mean seriously do you ever think that sometimes people feel guilty about having had a lot of sexual partners, and adding to that guilt by shaming them or saying judgmental things in general and specifically to them is kind of harmful or at least just a dick move? i got over my guilt a long time ago and i'm not going to let anyone bring it back. my past is the past. i had a lot of fun, i had a lot of pain, a lot of trauma, a lot of regrets, but my life is now, and that's what matters.


Honestly I do feel slightly guilty some times, and I would prefer having a partner that has a lower number of partners than myself. Does that make me hypocritical? Maybe, but I don't really care what people do with their bodies in general. It would make me uncomfortable if my current or potential partner starting telling me sex stories or talking about numbers out of the blue however.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> This is fine, and I don't necessarily disagree, but what does this have to do with people knowing their number of sexual partners?
> 
> If you have had sex with 400 people, and know you have had sex with 400 people, it is no different to if you have had sex with 400 people and don't know the exact number.
> 
> ...


All I'm saying is that people end up hurt in many different ways, either physically or emotionally, and instead of telling teens to just go with the moment and have no worries or regrets, that thinking about at least your near future is important. It's not without it's consequences, but I agree, being judgey is in poor taste. But imo, it's best not to have so many, you lose track, or maintain the mindset that it's not important to remember. It can be a sign of deeper problems, and continuing instead of changing can deepen those problems.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

How hard is it to remember? I hardly ever have more than two at a time.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

truant said:


> *How hard is it to remember*? I hardly ever have more than two at a time.


It can be pretty hard. Especially by the time you get to my age - I'm quite happy nowadays if I can remember where I put my glasses, so I'm afraid my past sexual encounters don't rate all that highly.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

To be honest I sometimes forget and it's not because I've had very many at all. It's just that those people haven't stayed any part of my life and they're not relevant any more. They mostly aren't good memories, and I'm more concerned with what's happening in the present.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

don said:


> It can be pretty hard. Especially by the time you get to my age - I'm quite happy nowadays if I can remember where I put my glasses, so I'm afraid my past sexual encounters don't rate all that highly.


Oh this is about _past_ sexual partners? I thought it was about current partners. My mistake.

OT: Did you make the thread about men sharing their feelings go away don? It's because you and nubly were fighting, isn't it?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

truant said:


> Oh this is about _past_ sexual partners? I thought it was about current partners. My mistake.
> 
> OT: Did you make the thread about men sharing their feelings go away don? It's because you and nubly were fighting, isn't it?


Umm - I think it's still there, hopefully anyway. Yeah I got a bit angry but I feel better now. He handled it very well I must say.

PS. I certainly wasn't trying to get that thread shut down btw - I just wanted him to "go away".


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy guacamole you weren't kidding, ****ery to the max up in this thread.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I think as I mentioned earlier, speaking only for myself of course, I just have to remember how many I've had. It's just...to me...there's something very f-ed up about not knowing. Idk why. I guess it really doesn't matter tbh.


What really bugs me though is I can't remember the name of a ONS I had when I was 20. I'm not talking about first and last name. Just first name. I cannot remember it if my life depended on it. I remember her face, her hair, perfectly, her body shape, but the name, nope...completely gone, like in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Now, if I could only do that with my ex-wife. Ffs.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

don said:


> Umm - I think it's still there, hopefully anyway. Yeah I got a bit angry but I feel better now. He handled it very well I must say.
> 
> PS. I certainly wasn't trying to get that thread shut down btw - I just wanted him to "go away".


ugh is that why it disappeared?

we can't have anything nice around here 



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Holy guacamole you weren't kidding, ****ery to the max up in this thread.


yes. quite literally.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK, so personally I would never forget that but!
> 
> I really don't see how it's careless to not remember or a lack of self-respect. You see, sex has no inherit value. It's value is subjective to the individual and so you need to judge how 'careless' it is based on the value that individual assigns to sex, and whether it's out of character for them. But even if they are acting out of character, it's not your job to correct them. At the most you can suggest you're worried about them if they seem unhappy. But that shouldn't be out of your own need for them to retain consistency but out of a desire to help them.


QFT. sex can mean as much or as little as you want it to and that's up to every individual to decide for him-/herself. placing a lot of value on sex doesn't make you a better person than someone who doesn't, and it's totally presumptuous and misguided to think that someone has 'deeper problems' just because they've had a lot of partners.

the end. honestly i don't even understand how this thread got to so many pages. lol people :roll

also i am really sad that that other thread about men talking about their feelings got shut down. like, really really sad ;_;


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

Sex can mean as much or as little as you want it to. I have some encounters and partners I'll never forget (for good and bad reasons) and some hazy situations that just didn't stand out or mean anything. Those I barely remember and don't stress about.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> yes. quite literally.


Damn bruh they jumped on you like a group of hobos on a ham sandwich, good read tho. Many thanks to all the wonderful participants in this thread for the 5 minutes of fascinating commentary and entertainment.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

When Im coked off my tits at 3am on a nightclub dancefloor, how can you possibly expect me to remember just how many hotdogs I've had slap me around the face in one sitting? I'm not done until I stagger home looking like someone tried to melt Casper the friendly ghost with a lighter tbqh


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Damn bruh they jumped on you like a group of hobos on a ham sandwich, good read tho. Many thanks to all the wonderful participants in this thread for the 5 minutes of fascinating commentary and entertainment.


yes it was quite an honor.



idoughnutknow said:


> When Im coked off my tits at 3am on a nightclub dancefloor, how can you possibly expect me to remember just how many hotdogs I've had slap me around the face in one sitting? I'm not done until I stagger home looking like someone tried to melt Casper the friendly ghost with a lighter tbqh


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Damn bruh they jumped on you like a group of hobos on a ham sandwich


:lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK, so personally I would never forget that but!
> 
> *I really don't see how it's careless to not remember or a lack of self-respect. You see, sex has no inherit value. It's value is subjective to the individual and so you need to judge how 'careless' it is based on the value that individual assigns to sex, and whether it's out of character for them. But even if they are acting out of character, it's not your job to correct them. At the most you can suggest you're worried about them if they seem unhappy. But that shouldn't be out of your own need for them to retain consistency but out of a desire to help them.*
> 
> For some people it's really no different than forgetting how many video games they've played. I don't remember the exact number of video games I've played off the top of my head. I'd have to think for a moment to list all the names and would probably forget a few.


Mmm. Perfectly summed up. I'm gonna digest this for a while.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

While I don't want or _need_ to know every guy that's been before, it would be a little comforting to know that your girl is able enough to put a realistic number on it if she had too. rather than, to me it would be alittle frightening if she was like I don't know. 20, 30? ohh yeah? 10 uncounted dudes, coo. It's a peace of mind thing for me, to each their own though.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> Umm - I think it's still there, hopefully anyway. Yeah I got a bit angry but I feel better now. He handled it very well I must say.
> 
> PS. I certainly wasn't trying to get that thread shut down btw - I just wanted him to "go away".












On the other hand, that thread getting deleted is an example of moderation not being able to see the forest for the trees.

Many men expressed their experiences on a serious issue, and because of some easily resolvable conflict (Mod: Please refrain from conflict or infractions will be issued." Would have been perfectly reasonable.), the thread was shredded.

I think it's more about Mods moderating from their own personal world view and politics than from trying to maintain order and manage a website.

Again, the "infractions warning" would have been suffice, but, they nuked a very important thread instead of handling the conflict.

Sad.

So I think that's a great example of the problems


bad baby said:


> QFT. sex can mean as much or as little as you want it to and that's up to every individual to decide for him-/herself. placing a lot of value on sex doesn't make you a better person than someone who doesn't, and it's totally presumptuous and misguided to think that someone has 'deeper problems' just because they've had a lot of partners.
> 
> the end. honestly i don't even understand how this thread got to so many pages. lol people :roll
> 
> also i am really sad that that other thread about men talking about their feelings got shut down. like, really really sad ;_;


Poll results *cough*

Some do think sex does have an inherent value, and should be thought of with more seriousness than if you were buying a new pair of sneakers.

Different strokes for different folks.

Literally in this case haha.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Gojira said:


> Poll results *cough*
> 
> Some do think sex does have an inherent value, and should be thought of with more seriousness than if you were buying a new pair of sneakers.
> 
> ...


that's not an inherent value then, that's a value that the person in question assigned to it, and it extends to them and them alone. you don't get to use your own values to tell people what they should or should not value/do.

different strokes for different folks indeed.

and yea i saw the poll results. whether or not most people judge other people for this is irrelevant, i just don't think it's my place to do so. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> that's not an inherent value then, that's a value that the person in question assigned to it, and it extends to them and them alone. you don't get to use your own values to tell people what they should or should not value/do.
> 
> different strokes for different folks indeed.
> 
> and yea i saw the poll results. whether or not most people judge other people for this is irrelevant, i just don't think it's my place to do so. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


the poll results only prove that most people are judgmental and uncomfortable with theirs and others' sexuality. that doesn't make them all bad people, but it does make it hard for people like us who don't see it as _nearly_ as big a deal as the majority does.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

bad baby said:


> that's not an inherent value then, that's a value that the person in question assigned to it, and it extends to them and them alone. you don't get to use your own values to tell people what they should or should not value/do.
> 
> different strokes for different folks indeed.
> 
> and yea i saw the poll results. whether or not most people judge other people for this is irrelevant, i just don't think it's my place to do so. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I mentioned poll results only because you wondered aloud why the thread exists. I don't go by polls to form my opinions either, I'm probably known for going against the flow at this point lol.

I still think sex has an inherent value. Would you say akin to sneezing, or blowing your nose? Hardly, of course not. Because it's more than just a behavior. It has meaning and value.

What you are talking about is when a person ignores this value to do whatever thing it was they wanted to do in the moment, with no regrets, which, there usually ends up being a **** ton of.

But that's what you're trying to dismiss when you say it has no inherent value. It shouldn't be a secret that sex is valued in society on SO many levels. It's practically in your face all of the time. Clearly sex plays an important role in our lives, whether culturally speaking, or personally in our day to day lives.

As far as judging, people are free to think and do as they want. No one said don't be as sexually free as you want, but that doesn't mean people will agree that it's awesome to be so nonchalant.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Life is for having sex, not for remembering who you had sex with.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Sean07 said:


> Life is for having sex, not for remembering who you had sex with.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe it's not the sex so much that is memorable or of importance. It's more the getting to know someone on a deep level, which doesn't happen on the platonic level very often (maybe only best friends get that close). So if you don't really get to know the person that you slept with then it's easy to forget, especially if it has been 10 or 20 years ago.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> the poll results only prove that most people are judgmental and uncomfortable with theirs and others' sexuality. that doesn't make them all bad people, but it does make it hard for people like us who don't see it as _nearly_ as big a deal as the majority does.


In addition to what I said to bad baby, as far as the poll, I'd imagine that a lot of people here ultimately won't see it as oppressive thinking considering this is a place where people have difficulty forming relationships in the first place, so the idea of people that can't remember all of the penises/vaginas they've come in contact with is somewhat off putting, to put it frankly.

Though, I think if you took a poll of a random group of people, you'd get similar percentages, for the same reasons both sides have already hashed out.

I know feeling guilty sucks, but it's just another defense mechanism your body has. It's like putting your hand on a flame, feeling pain, and instinctively pulling your hand away, to naturally keep an individual from causing further pain and injury to themselves. But unlike physical pain, emotional pain is not as easy to recognize for what it is.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


>


#Lascivious Libertine #definitely #I remember everyone I've had sex with #fading...fading...gone


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> the poll results only prove that most people are judgmental and uncomfortable with theirs and others' sexuality. that doesn't make them all bad people, but it does make it hard for people like us who don't see it as _nearly_ as big a deal as the majority does.


well i guess i'm fine with that as long as they can agree to disagree. i mean it would seem kind of hypocritical of me to judge people for judging other people...



Gojira said:


> I mentioned poll results only because you wondered aloud why the thread exists. I don't go by polls to form my opinions either, I'm probably known for going against the flow at this point lol.
> 
> I still think sex has an inherent value. Would you say akin to sneezing, or blowing your nose? Hardly, of course not. Because it's more than just a behavior. It has meaning and value.
> 
> ...


i did not wonder out loud why this thread exists. i wondered out loud why it got so many replies, when it seems to be a fairly clear-cut issue to me: that whether or not other people remember the number of sexual partners they have had is none of your business, especially if said people are not sleeping with you.

and you keep saying things along the lines of, "people are free to think whatever they want," but in your posts it feels like you are trying to impose your own point of view on me (and others). kind of like another way of saying, "i don't want to be judgey, but [insert judgey comment here]"

in fact my impression of this whole thread is one of you skirting around the issue, like you want to judge people for this, but you don't want to come right out and admit it, so you try to bypass that by alluding to some elusive emotional/physical consequences of promiscuity and the inherent value that "society" places on sex, etc etc. society is made up of individuals. i have no idea what point you are trying to make about sex being "in your face all the time" - if you're talking about advertising, well sexual references attract our attention, that's why they are made so often. it has nothing to do with any intrinsic moralistic value or lack thereof that individuals/society as a whole place on it.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> and you keep saying things along the lines of, "people are free to think whatever they want," but in your posts *it feels like you are trying to impose your own point of view on me (and others)*. kind of like, "*i don't want to be judgey, but [insert judgey comment here]"*
> 
> in fact my impression of this whole thread is one of *you skirting around the issue, like you want to judge people for this, but you don't want to come right out and admit it, so you try to bypass that by alluding to some elusive emotional/physical consequences of promiscuity and the inherent value that "society" places on sex, etc etc. place on it.*












drag 'em baby. cryin wee wee wee all the way home.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Gojira said:


> I know feeling guilty sucks, but it's just another defense mechanism your body has. It's like putting your hand on a flame, feeling pain, and instinctively pulling your hand away, to naturally keep an individual from causing further pain and injury to themselves. But unlike physical pain, emotional pain is not as easy to recognize for what it is.


Why would anyone feel guilty about not living up to someone else's values? Unless I'm reading it wrong, this statement makes you sound like a Christian telling an atheist they should worry about hell.

You even remembered to add the fire.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i did not wonder out loud why this thread exists. i wondered out loud why it got so many replies, when it seems to be a fairly clear-cut issue to me: that whether or not other people remember the number of sexual partners they have had is none of your business, especially if said people are not sleeping with you.
> 
> and you keep saying things along the lines of, "people are free to think whatever they want," but in your posts it feels like you are trying to impose your own point of view on me (and others). kind of like another way of saying, "i don't want to be judgey, but [insert judgey comment here]"
> 
> in fact my impression of this whole thread is one of you skirting around the issue, like you want to judge people for this, but you don't want to come right out and admit it, so you try to bypass that by alluding to some elusive emotional/physical consequences of promiscuity and the inherent value that "society" places on sex, etc etc. society is made up of individuals. i have no idea what point you are trying to make about sex being "in your face all the time" - if you're talking about advertising, well sexual references attract our attention, that's why they are made so often. it has nothing to do with any intrinsic moralistic value or lack thereof that individuals/society as a whole place on it.


Well, apparently it isn't such a clear issue. Personally for yourself maybe, but not everyone's gonna see it that way.

Anyway I made this thread to get responses and have people debate the issue to get both points across, may the better argument win. That's it.

So I stand by everything I said, I think exercising poor judgement as pertaining to sex leads to pretty complicated, often times harmful problems, and that IS part of the discussion.

Again, it does hold value, and imo should be treated accordingly. But also, if someone wants to blow through the whole football team/cheerleading squad, don't expect everyone to think it's wonderful, jeesh.

And yet again, this is a forum where people have difficulty forming relationships, so is this really on par with that? And I think that's what the poll reflects.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

truant said:


> Why would anyone feel guilty about not living up to someone else's values? Unless I'm reading it wrong, this statement makes you sound like a Christian telling an atheist they should worry about hell.
> 
> You even remembered to add the fire.


Because more than one person has told me they regret or feel guilty at the end of the day?

So it does happen XD


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> @Gojira - what is your point - exactly - with this thread?
> 
> A question of morals - is this what your trying to say?


Well, I do think the two often run parallel, but at the same level of importance, people get hurt, but just repeat the same behavior over and over. It's maddening.

This isn't even to say having a ton of partners is a bad thing. But to be so lackadaisical to forget? I think that leads to even worse problems.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gojira said:


> Well, I do think the two often run parallel, but at the same level of importance, people get hurt, but just repeat the same behavior over and over. It's maddening.
> 
> This isn't even to say having a ton of partners is a bad thing. *But to be so lackadaisical to forget? I think that leads to even worse problems*.


I'm still not sure why this is a problem for you though.

By the time you get to my age I would imagine you will have forgotten some of your past partners - I have forgotten lots of them. I'm sure they've forgotten me long ago too - what difference does it make?

We all have regrets - I have so many it's ridiculous, but that's what life is all about. None of it is perfect - we just do the best we can. I'm sure most of us don't go out of our way to hurt people.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> drag 'em baby. cryin wee wee wee all the way home.


SAS is basically built on people verbally vomiting their opinions onto everyone else. If I had a nickel for every thread I didn't agree with, or every thread or post that personally hurt me, I'd own the joint.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i would respond to your comment, but it seems like you are not even reading/addressing what i wrote, and merely scoping out opportunities to impose more of your own viewpoints without any sort of coherent logic or explanation.

it would be nice if you could explain why you think sex _does_ have intrinsic value other than what we as individuals choose to assign it. because, y'know, repeatedly reiterating something without proof to back it up doesn't really make it a fact.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> I'm still not sure why this is a problem for you though.
> 
> By the time you get to my age I would imagine you will have forgotten some of your past partners - I have forgotten lots of them. I'm sure they've forgotten me long ago too - what difference does it make?
> 
> We all have regrets - I have so many it's ridiculous, but that's what life is all about. None of it is perfect - we just do the best we can. I'm sure most of us don't go out of our way to hurt people.


Sometimes truth hurts. And honestly, even if this is a support website, a good number of users are very forceful, and pretty mean in their opinions. My opinions usually go the other direction, but here, I definitely havnt strayed into mean territory.

But, the thread answered my question: do people think that they should remember.

Edit: But again, it's also kind of ridiculous to get upset at my opinion of a person not remembering their number of sex partners... on a website for people that have difficulty forming relationships in the first place.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gojira said:


> Sometimes truth hurts. And honestly, even if this is a support website, a good number of users are very forceful, and pretty mean in their opinions. My opinions usually go the other direction, but here, I definitely havnt strayed into mean territory.
> 
> But, the thread answered my question: do people think that they should remember.


Sorry if we're not supporting you - you're entitled to your opinion the same as anyone else.

I'd like to understand what it is that's actually upsetting you though - you probably need to spell it out as I'm really stupid.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> Sorry if we're not supporting you - you're entitled to your opinion the same as anyone else.
> 
> I'd like to understand what it is that's actually upsetting you though - you probably need to spell it out as I'm really stupid.


I'm not talking about this thread specifically, everybody basically kept their cool and reasoned their points.

But I'm sure you know there are plenty of conflicts, attitudes, and personalities on SAS, and I've gotten to encounter several of them. So I meant past experiences.

That I didn't forget 

Seriously though, it's the internet and people get pretty awful. But this discussion went well, I thought.

Better than the man thread XD


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gojira said:


> I'm not talking about this thread specifically, everybody basically kept their cool and reasoned their points.
> 
> But I'm sure you know there are plenty of conflicts, attitudes, and personalities on SAS, and I've gotten to encounter several of them. So I meant past experiences.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's true - I'm starting another one. Is it too soon?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> Yes, that's true - I'm starting another one. Is it too soon?


Well, I do think the conflict was mostly an excuse to delete it, because recognizing men's issues, no matter how relevant or commonplace irl, is offensive to some.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gojira said:


> Well, I do think the conflict was mostly an excuse to delete it, because recognizing men's issues, no matter how relevant or commonplace irl, is offensive to some.


You really think so? I find that quite surprising tbh.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> You really think so? I find that quite surprising tbh.


Yes, I do think so. I think people's personal politics can affect their moderating practices.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Because more than one person has told me they regret or feel guilty at the end of the day?
> 
> So it does happen XD


Well, I suppose they're entitled to feel that way. Plenty of Christians regret their sins and keep on sinning.

But I don't see how another person's guilt over their values is relevant to my own values. I don't see how it would compel me to feel guilty. This poll is just a popularity contest to see whose team is bigger. The opinions of people with different values mean relatively little to me. If I did what other people expected me to do I would have killed myself a long time ago.

Ime, the only way to lead a happy life is to be true to yourself and regard everyone else's opinion as exactly that: their opinion.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This will only mean as much as one wants it to mean period.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

people agree at a rate of less than 75% and the only kind/smart/reasonable things that have been said in this thread have been from people who say they don't care, or that they do care, but don't judge anyone else for it.



truant said:


> Well, I suppose they're entitled to feel that way.* Plenty of Christians regret their sins and keep on sinning.*
> 
> But *I don't see how another person's guilt over their values is relevant to my own values. I don't see how it would compel me to feel guilty.* This poll is just a popularity contest to see whose team is bigger. *The opinions of people with different values mean relatively little to me. If I did what other people expected me to do I would have killed myself a long time ago.*
> 
> Ime, the only way to lead a happy life is to be true to yourself and regard everyone else's opinion as exactly that: their opinion.


preach.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> people agree at a rate of less than 75% and the only kind/smart/reasonable things that have been said in this thread have been from people who say they don't care, or that they do care, but don't judge anyone else for it.
> 
> preach.


Fighting judgement with judgmentalness??

Opinions are opinions, there are plenty of opinions and judgy ppl I've come across on here, and this thread is pretty tame compared to others there have been.

Not that there's even been any judging; I havnt seen any "player" or "****" comments or personal bashing, so it's simply a thread about a topic, containing different people's point of view on said topic.

Legit thought I wanted opinions on, and "judging" by the traffic on this thread, it's not some sort of taboo subject.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Fighting judgement with judgmentalness??
> 
> Opinions are opinions, there are plenty of opinions and judgy ppl I've come across on here, and this thread is pretty tame compared to others there have been.
> 
> ...


man this is just always gonna be us


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> man this is just always gonna be us


Probably.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So how much dating experience does the OP have?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

komorikun said:


> So how much dating experience does the OP have?


Irrelevant. This thread isn't about any specific person. Don't try to make it that way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, if my future wife tells me that she got Herpes, Chlamydia, Clap, Snap, Gonorrhea, and Diarrhea, I would want to know who she played Wheel of Fortune with.

S E * * * L L *
T R * N S * * T T E *
* * S E * S E S

Give me three more consonants and one more vowel! Y M A D :roll


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, if my future wife tells me that she got Herpes, Chlamydia, Clap, Snap, Gonorrhea, and Diarrhea, I would want to know who she played Wheel of Fortune with.
> 
> S E * * * L L *
> T R * N S * * T T E *
> ...


Puff, puff, pass it along. Don't keep it all to yourself, now -- I think you've had enough for today.
:cig


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Irrelevant. This thread isn't about any specific person. Don't try to make it that way.


Threads are always personal.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Threads are always personal.


I agree actually. And I think Komorikon has a point tbh with you. It's the first thing that I asked myself when I started reading this thread.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Threads are always personal.





don said:


> I agree actually. And I think Komorikon has a point tbh with you. It's the first thing that I asked myself when I started reading this thread.


Doesn't matter.

However, generally speaking, casual dating is great (I made a thread about it for Christ sakes, and most people disagreed with casual dating XD, so wtf lol!), but you can still value sex and keep yourself healthy.

So Yh, no lol, threads aren't personal. I asked a general question, and I got general answers on the topic. Good to go.

But if you were right, in that case, you might as well ask the other 40 people agreeing with me their sexual history as well  Grow up folks. Making things personal is the last resort of people with nothing left to contribute to the discussion.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

Of course they should, unless they are demented.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Puff, puff, pass it along. Don't keep it all to yourself, now -- I think you've had enough for today.
> :cig


Actually, I went to bed early. I had a church picnic that I fought tooth and nail to go to. I had a good time. :lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gojira said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> However, generally speaking, casual dating is great (I made a thread about it for Christ sakes, and most people disagreed with casual dating XD, so wtf lol!), but you can still value sex and keep yourself healthy.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to be rude to you and I meant no offence. But someone's personal experience will very obviously affect their opinion on something. So it is personal - at least it's very likely to be. Especially on something as personal as how many people they've had sex with - which is what this boils down to. (You have to first experience something to forget about it)

This thread is actually just asking the same question as is it Ok to have casual sex, isn't it? It just wraps it up in a different question - about whether it's Ok to _forget_ a partner. It' not something I would ever have thought about asking and I find it a bit frustrating and strange - as it doesn't seem to be what you're really asking.

And to answer your slightly frustrating question - yes I think it's to be expected once you've had quite a few (partners that is) and a bit of time has passed. Drugs, booze and medication tend to muddy the waters a bit too.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

don said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude to you and I meant no offence. But someone's personal experience will very obviously affect their opinion on something. So it is personal - at least it's very likely to be. Especially on something as personal as how many people they've had sex with - which is what this boils down to. (You have to first experience something to forget about it)
> 
> This thread is actually just asking the same question as is it Ok to have casual sex, isn't it? It just wraps it up in a different question - about whether it's Ok to _forget_ a partner. It' not something I would ever have thought about asking and I find it a bit frustrating and strange - as it doesn't seem to be what you're really asking.
> 
> And to answer your slightly frustrating question - yes *I think it's to be expected once you've had quite a few (partners that is) and a bit of time has passed. Drugs, booze and medication tends to muddy the waters a bit too. *


this was my original comment. it's not uncommon to forgot people, things, entire days, when you are high enough. intoxication and casual sex mix quite often these days, so forgetting people isn't exactly some foreign concept. and you can't think less of a person for partying like the general population seems to think you should.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude to you and I meant no offence. But someone's personal experience will very obviously affect their opinion on something. So it is personal - at least it's very likely to be. Especially on something as personal as how many people they've had sex with - which is what this boils down to. (You have to first experience something to forget about it)
> 
> This thread is actually just asking the same question as is it Ok to have casual sex, isn't it? It just wraps it up in a different question - about whether it's Ok to _forget_ a partner. It' not something I would ever have thought about asking and I find it a bit frustrating and strange - as it doesn't seem to be what you're really asking.
> 
> And to answer your slightly frustrating question - yes I think it's to be expected once you've had quite a few (partners that is) and a bit of time has passed. Drugs, booze and medication tend to muddy the waters a bit too.


Ok, stop reading into my comments m8. I said what I meant. PERIOD. ENOUGH.

Two, you're really going to argue people are using condoms when they are stupid-drunk/high?? Please.

And who said too much drugs and booze was a good thing? You could sum this whole argument into one phrase: EVERYTHING IN MODERATION.

Three, casual sex and care free sex are entirely different. You can still remember the partners or experiences you had. Carefree sex is "Pfft, I don't even know who undressed me last week".

And four, AGAIN, it ain't personal, so stop trying to make it that way. And reading it the way you want to. READ THE WORDS COMING OUT OF MY KEYBOARD. Stop telling me what MY thread is really about. Jeesh, guy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> this was my original comment. it's not uncommon to forgot people, things, entire days, when you are high enough. intoxication and casual sex mix quite often these days, so forgetting people isn't exactly some foreign concept. *and you can't think less of a person for partying like the general population seems to think you should.*


That's true - plus I must admit it does seem strange to be asking this on a forum full of young boys that are desperately trying to get laid. I think most of them would love to forget a few partners - if it would mean they could have a few first?

It's one of the strangest threads I've ever seen on here. I would imagine there's some undercurrent going on I don't know about.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

don said:


> OK - but if you asked a *direct question* it would help. You have a round about way of asking and answering things.
> 
> So, to answer what you're saying according to the above bolded part - about wearing a condom? Again - now you're talking about consequences - maybe you could make that clear straight off?
> 
> ...


I did ask a direct question, read the thread title XD

You brought up getting super drunk or stoned, so I listed a consequence. But...

...I think you just want to get something going at this point. So cheers. I've said all I need to. You're not killing this thread like you did the man thread XD

Any questions... re-read da topic.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Back to topic.

Do you think people should remember the number of sexual partners they've had?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

is this not one of the worst threads in the history of this site though? seriously people who are still watching this, is this not one of the major trainwrecks you've ever seen? it lights up my life 0_0


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

No fap thread was pretty good XD

Again, judging by the responses, poll results, and traffic, it's a topic that others consider as well.

Which is why I posted it as a legit question, which has received legit answers.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

This thread was/is hilarious and also very sad. Way too many butt hurts..you guys are mean.
To answer the question, I don't care if someone remembers everyone they've ever slept with. It's not my business. Just like my past is not their business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

